# Spielabbruch nach Gefechtsladen



## JonnyDee (21. April 2014)

Moin,

vor kurzem hat mich WOT nach na Stunde Zocken aus dem Spiele gekickt. 
Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass das letzte Spiel was ich hatte immer versucht wird zu Laden und dann fliege ich wieder raus. 

Rechnerneustart brachte nichts, vielleicht Serverprobleme?

WoWP geht bei mir auch nicht wirklich 

Hat wer selbe Probleme???


----------



## DarkMo (21. April 2014)

ist wohl ein wot problem und soll mit den high-res texturen der hd modelle (oft wurde die hellcat genannt) zusammenhängen. kann man wohl nur warten, bis wg das zurechtbiegt -.- eventuell hilfts auch, wenn man die texturqualli in den einstellungen etwas runterdreht, so dass die besten texturen garnich erst geladen werden. müsste man ausprobieren, hab kA obs überhaupt was bringen kann ^^


----------

